# Información sobre parlante Novik



## Caliper (Jun 20, 2012)

Amigos buenas hace poco me ofrecieron 4 de estos parlantes Novik aunque en el iman en su etiqueta dice 550 Watts asumo que es la potencia programa. 

En todo caso el amigo me garantiza si o si que este parlante Novik WNXXS/II de 550 Watts es de 250 Watts RMS reales y que en el caso de los parlantes Novik los que llevan bobina de 2.5 pulgadas como estos son de 250 watts RMS y los que llevan bobina de 2 pulgadas son de 150 Watts

Alguno de uds. los ha usado? o sabe si de verdad son de 250 Watts Rms los he probado y la verdad para bajo no me convencen pero en cambio para voces o instrumentos tienen bastante calidad a parte de que se les nota una alta sensibilidad y el cono es duro.

Si son de 250 Watts las pondría en 2 cajas full-range de 2 x 15 +1 que las tengo vacías con un Qsc Rmx 2450 las usaría para voces. pero si son de 150 Watts no me servirían.

Alguien conoce estos Novik?








Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 20, 2012)

No los conozco, pero un buen punto de partida seria medirle los parámetros T/S asi analizamos su comportamiento.

Saludos


----------



## Caliper (Jun 20, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> No los conozco, pero un buen punto de partida seria medirle los parámetros T/S asi analizamos su comportamiento.
> 
> Saludos



Conseguí un catalogo de Novik son parlantes brasileños antiguos de todos creo que el modelo WNXXS/II es este ya que solo difiere en la ultima letra ese /II parece que se refiere a una 2da versión








Como mencioné el sonido para frecuencias medias es de muy buena calidad incluso se siente mas natural que un Black Widows. Con esos datos y con 2 de estos parlantes por lado con un Qsc Rmx 2450 para voces que opinan.

Les adjunto el catalogo que conseguí

Saludos.


----------

